

Inferno Distributed Operating System - jacquesm
http://code.google.com/p/inferno-os/

======
skwaddar
Strange thing to post without further comment.

I'm a professional Limbo / Inferno programmer if you want to ask any
questions.

Some of my code is here

<http://www.kix.in/plan9/mirror/sources/contrib/maht/limbo/>

~~~
skwaddar
I'll also anticipate the questions :

Inferno is an operating system built using similar principles to Plan 9.
Everything is a file and 9p is the glue (called Styx in Inferno). However the
core of the system is the Emu virtual machine. The system and drivers are
written in C but the userland programs are written in Limbo and executed in
the VM which can JIT compile it if necessary. It runs on multiple
architectures X86, ARM, PowerPC and Sparc.

Another great feature is that the whole shebang can run as a user application
in Windows / Linux / OSX / BSD / Plan9 / Solaris and even as an ActiveX
control in Internet Explorer!

There is a program wm/wm which presents a draw device with the same protocol
as Plan9 which takes a headache out of porting familiar Plan9 programs like
Acme. This has also enabled a spin-off Acme-SAC (Stand Alone Client) which is
basically Acme for $OS - <http://www.caerwyn.com/acme/>

Limbo is a statically typed, garbage collected language with built in
primitives for CSP style coding ( <http://swtch.com/~rsc/thread/> )

    
    
        hear(c : chan of string; ip : string)
        {
            result : string;
            # code here for opening and listening
            c <-= result;
        }
    
        c := array[4] of chan of string;
        spawn(hear, c[0], "123.123.123.10");
        spawn(hear, c[1], "123.123.123.11");
        spawn(hear, c[2], "123.123.123.12");
        spawn(hear, c[3], "123.123.123.13");
    
        (i, s) := <-c;
        sys->print("%s came from %d\n", i, j);

~~~
jacquesm
I'm a great fan of projects that are _really_ pushing the envelope and came
across Inferno. Pretty impressive what you guys are doing there, it is this
kind of development that I hope will one day lift us out of the rut we are
stuck in.

